# Metal studs



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

I helped a friend build a couple of walls, normally I use wood but he decided to use metal. It went together really easily and took us about half the normal time. It got me thinking that I could use these to build a chicken coop. He told me they are not recommended for exterior use. I plan to make the coop pretty tight sided with old barn wood I have and probably plywood for the interior walls.

The reason I think I want to use them is that my helper is my girlfriend who is 5' nothing and not super strong. The coop I plan to build is about 14x20, each wall made out of wood would weigh a ton. I have some friends that could help but they are all busy. With metal studs pretty sure we could do it our selves. I plan a simple corrugated metal roof as I have a bunch of it. It will be built on a concrete foundation that has a two by attached to it already.

There will be no electricity i may in the future install some solar panels and dc lights.

Anybody think of a reason why I shouldn't use metal?


----------



## gjensen (Feb 8, 2014)

Metal studs are easier for interior partitions. When you step up in gauge and start with structural material, it is more expensive and time consuming. 

I am assuming that you are meaning the light gauge material from Home Depot or something. I would not recommend it. That gauge is best for interior partitions. 
You can do it for a shed if it is 20gauge (do not bother with 25gauge), but you would be better otherwise. 
You would have to consider wisely materials and fasteners or you would have a mess. I would hate for you to regret it.


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

When we do outside extension of buildings you have to use 6" exterior studs, there galvanized and weigh a lot to for warn you. I do commercial drywall and framing. We do a lot of extension on nursing homes. Not something i would even recommend doing. But there is heavy gauge (I think 16 gauge) studs you could use but again they weigh a lot and cost a lot. Not worth it in value and if you don't know what your doing it ends up being a big metal pile with sharp sharp edges.

Now that being said yes if you use heavy gauge studs you would be able to do it yourself might be stupid but I have built sheds by myself from scrap from the job sites (I can't believe how much things get thrown away). Light gauge steel studs are not structural studs and will collapse. If you don't know what your doing and have to buy the studs it is not worth it at all.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

I am building a rectangle for some chickens, and have used metal studs before, granted the thinner gauge. I have also done my fair share of wall building. I am a plaster repairer but have hung a million pieces of drywall.

Thanks for the info. Once again homesteadingtoday.com gets me the right answer way easier than searching goolge for it.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Move down about 9 or 10 threads to Metal vs. wood studs.......


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

saw that one, thanks.


----------

